# Canadian/UK dual citizenship-want to stay in Italy



## alinorms (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello,

I posted this in the UK forum, and think maybe it should've been posted here: I read a few posts on this site about staying in the Schengen area and thought someone may be able to shed some light (Joppa seems quite knowledgable). I"m a Canadian who has been in Rome, Italy for nearly 3 months. Since I've been here, I've received a UK passport. 
I will be working in Rome and want to eventually register for the extended stay (any EU citizen living in Italy more than 3 months must register for an extended stay permit and show they are working, going to school, or can sustain themselves financially). Rather than apply for it now, I'd like to fly out of the EU (or Schengen?) and give myself 3 more months to get all the docs together that are required (I may not actually receive my new work contract until the 3 months is up).
The problem is that I'm confused as to whether or not I can fly out of Italy on the Canadian passport and back in on the UK passport. Do I get another 3 months back-to-back by using a different passport to reenter? Also, do I have to fly out of the EU itself, or just out of the Schengen area? If it's just the Schengen area, I'll just go to England for a couple of days. 

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't need to fly out. It's highly unlikely anything will happen to you even if they notice. The absolute worst thing they can do is fine you. The fine is likely cheaper then your plane ticket. But reality is you've got almost 100% no chance of getting in trouble. The guy arrested for flying on a false passport last weekend got a few hours in jail. Next to him you're up for saint hood.

If you really want then you need to just leave the country. Cross the border to France,Greece,UK . It doesn't matter. But this really means not having a home of any sort in Italy.


----------



## alinorms (Jan 21, 2015)

NickZ said:


> You don't need to fly out. It's highly unlikely anything will happen to you even if they notice. The absolute worst thing they can do is fine you. The fine is likely cheaper then your plane ticket. But reality is you've got almost 100% no chance of getting in trouble. The guy arrested for flying on a false passport last weekend got a few hours in jail. Next to him you're up for saint hood.
> 
> If you really want then you need to just leave the country. Cross the border to France,Greece,UK . It doesn't matter. But this really means not having a home of any sort in Italy.


HI NickZ, thanks so much for your quick reply. Do you mean I don't need to do anything because I have the UK passport?I'd like to try to do things by the book though, mainly because of my job. I can't risk it. Wouldn't they notice next time I fly out and see that I've been in Italy longer than 3 months on a Canadian passport? Any idea about my question regarding flying out on Canadian and back in on UK, and whether or not I need to fly out of EU vs Schengen? 
Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't need to do anything. In theory being an UK national you would leave Italy. So that means Italy. You can go to France,Greece,Malta,UK it doesn't matter. If the flag isn't Italian you're no longer in Italy. If you don't go to the UK you would likely have the same ninety day rule. France,Spain and I think virtually all the countries have similar requirements.

Nobody enforces the residency requirement for EU nationals in Italy. All that happens is you can't take advantage of the benefits of being a resident. So you can't vote in local elections,register a car,get a resident utility contract or sign up for health care. But if those things don't bother you nobody and I mean NOBODY is going to care. To expel you they would have to prove you are a serious future safety risk.

You could email the UK and Canadian consulates in Rome. I know the Cdn one responds fairly quickly.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Also remember for all they know you took the train to France.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with the other comments in general. To answer your specific question, _if_ you wish to leave you can leave the Schengen Area on either passport but your Canadian passport would be marginally preferred to get it "logged out" within the 90 out of 180 limit. That way you'll still have a "Schengen clean" Canadian passport if for some odd reason that ever matters in the future. (Probably not.)

You can reenter at any time, preferably using your U.K. passport (shorter EU line) and preferably entering the Schengen Area in Italy if you intend to live in Italy (for minor bureaucratic reasons).


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Since you are a citizen of the UK:

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-italy

EUROPA – Living abroad

https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-rome


----------

